# A True Garlic Lover's Pasta!



## CraigC (Jun 17, 2014)

We have a cookbook called "The Treasury of Creative Cooking", which has a recipe for "Spinach and Garlic Pasta with Onion and Garlic Sauce". We've made this many times, but not for a long while. We both got the hankering for it this past weekend and Karen made the dough Sunday and we had it last night.

I was going to write the recipe here, rewording it enough to comply with the rules, but I actually found the exact recipe on line. Linky.

Spinach Garlic Pasta With Garlic Onion Sauce by creative.chef | ifood.tv

A couple things we do differently. The spinach gets blanched, cooled (not shocked) and squeezed to remove as much liquid as possible. Then it and the garlic for the pasta, along with a little flour, go into the food processor to get chopped fine. Makes it easier to get a smooth dough.

Only use two egg yolks, four makes the dough too wet and you'll need much more flour.

Enjoy!


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 17, 2014)

Interesting. Can I use the frozen spinach?


----------



## creative (Jun 17, 2014)

Talking of garlic and pasta.  My mum is Italian and a cheap and traditional peasant dish (simple but tasty), is to cook spaghetti al dente, drain and place into plates with butter, crushed garlic and chopped parsley.  Mix to combine.

Another garlicy pasta favourite of mine is placing cooked pasta into plate and adding boursin (the garlicy cream cheese), some chopped sun blushed tomatoes and chopped fresh basil or sage.


----------



## CraigC (Jun 17, 2014)

CharlieD said:


> Interesting. Can I use the frozen spinach?



Absolutely. Just make sure you squeeze as much liquid out as possible.

We tried this once with purchased fresh spinach pasta. It just wasn't the same because the homemade had the garlic in the pasta.


----------



## pacanis (Jun 17, 2014)

creative said:


> Talking of garlic and pasta. My mum is Italian and a cheap and traditional peasant dish (simple but tasty), is to cook spaghetti al dente, drain and place into plates with butter, crushed garlic and chopped parsley. Mix to combine...


 
Love this. I make it all the time swapping out butter for EVVO, depending on my tastes that day, or basil for parsley. OK, maybe I make it different, but you can't beat garlic with pasta


----------



## creative (Jun 18, 2014)

pacanis said:


> Love this. I make it all the time swapping out butter for EVVO, depending on my tastes that day, or basil for parsley. OK, maybe I make it different, but you can't beat garlic with pasta



Ah yes, I realise now that oil is the authentic version of this (butter is my corruption!)


----------



## Addie (Jun 18, 2014)

I always add a couple of cloves of garlic to the water when I cook boiled potatoes or pasta. And I leave them in when drained.


----------



## medtran49 (Aug 2, 2018)

I typed out the recipe, adding in our modifications.  However, there IS  something missing, I'm going to have to pull the book out, so look for  an edit to the recipe below.  Hopefully, I've also made notes about a  more exact amount of flour.  



Spinach Garlic Pasta with Onion and Marsala sauce


All  purpose flour
2 eggs     
2 egg yolks
1 Tbsp Olive oil     
1/2 pound fresh spinach, steamed with just enough water in pot to form  steam, cooled slightly, squeezed very dry and finely chopped
6 large cloves garlic, very finely chopped, preferably microplane grated
1/2 tsp Salt

1/2 cup/8 Tbsp Butter     
1 pound Vidalia onions/Sweet onions , sliced
1/3 cup chopped garlic about 12 large cloves
1 Tbsp Honey     
1/4 cup Marsala wine     

You can make the pasta the traditional way by making a well of about 1  cup flour on a board, placing the eggs in the center with the olive oil,  spinach, garlic, and salt, then mixing and adding in flour as needed.  

Or, you can place about a cup of floor into a food processor, along with  the other ingredients, pulsing to get everything chopped even finer,  then adding flour until it begins to form a ball, then knead a bit on a  board.  Using the food processor makes it easier to get a smooth dough.

Wrap dough with plastic wrap and let rest for 15-20 minutes at minimum.   I usually make it earlier in the day and refrigerate, taking it out an  hour or so before we are ready to start dinner so it will warm up.  

Divide dough into quarters or thirds depending on your pasta machine and  roll dough to desired thickness.  Cut into 1/2 inch or so widths and  flour well.  Set aside and make sauce. 

To make sauce, over medium heat add butter and oil to a large skillet.   Add onions and garlic, cover and cook until soft, about 10-12 minutes,  stirring occasionally.  Stir in honey and reduce heat to low.  Cook,  uncovered, for about 30 minutes, stirring occasionally.  Stir in wine  and cook 5 to 10 minutes more.  

Shake off the excess flour from pasta and cook in a large amount of  salted boiling water for 3-4 minutes.  Drain.  Pour sauce over pasta;  toss gently to coat.


----------



## medtran49 (Aug 5, 2018)

It's approximately 1-1/2 cups flour and there is nothing missing, other than I sometimes add a little water if the pasta dough is too dry.


----------



## di reston (Aug 7, 2018)

That's a very nice recipe!

May I suggest another? It's so simple you'll laugh! But it's a great favourite in Italy, usually when you have friends round after going out for the evening. You probably know all about this one, but here it is:

Per person: 8oz thin spaghetti, chopped fresh hot chili, quantities as per preference per individual, lots of fresh garlic, or to taste, as preference per individual, the best EVOO you can lay your hands on, judge quantities by eyeball, the spaghetti should be shiny. Beer or wine, according to your preference. No rules, really, except that you enjoy a great evening! But you probably will already know all about that!

Buon appetito!

di reston


Enough is never as good as a feast         Oscar Wilde


----------

